# White Vet gets beat up at Waffle House by blacks, WhiteYouth gets shot by black cop



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/aug/25/critics-see-racial-double-standard-in-coverage-of-/
Iraq Vet Beaten After Being Warned Waffle House Unsafe For Whites | The Daily Caller

These two articles can be found on Drudge Report. To me these two articles are indicative of some bad stuff thats a coming...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

It saddens me that so many only see one side of this problem. However when the time is right I may just inflict some damage of my own and see who wants to stop me. Tired of this one sided crap


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

So much for equal protection under the law.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I remember getting gas one day in Long Beach Ca. I was a deputy at the time but off duty. As soon as I seen this savage recognize me and start for me I unholsteered my Berretta and watched him go on his merry way, punk ass coward. If I had not I would have hosed him down with gas and yes I am a smoker, so I would have lit him up


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It Does Not Appear To Be A Hate Crime.

I Want Our Media Sources And The Current Administration To Hear A Hearty **** You From The Bottom Of My Heart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe that the fight will be coming to a neighborhood near you sooner than later...

I know the Curtis Mayfield song of 1965 is about the Lord...But..."People get ready, there's a train a coming...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

These things don't fit the liberal agenda that the white man is the source of all evil. Actually, blacks perform violent crimes agains whites 39 times the reverse and they kill whites 17 time more often than the reverse. The Color of Crime


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

It is a train a big black SOB with flames painted on it and I am the conductor


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is really only a race thing because of how the media covers it. White people have their own nut jobs like the Westborough Baptist church, Aryan Nation, and KKK, it is only the media coverage that legitimizes people like Sharpton and through that coverage lends them an aura of credibility they do not deserve. Without the Panthers and other instigators rushing in, and the liberal politicians who support the message of victimhood nothing would have come out of the Missouri incident besides an investigation into an officer involved shooting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not quite the same thing, Jim.

Yes, we know of the Aryan Nation et al, but compare case by case the number of incidents.
The liberal media wouldn't downplay such incidents.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We have in government and media as we all realize a take over with the agenda of transforming (destroying) America. The media is apparently owned by extremists and only hires like minded mad dogs, fools and gumbys (moldable clay forms). All orchestrated by a lot of money held by a powerful few who want the rest of the money and control just about everything. Repeat a lie often enough and people will accept it as fact. Nazis are right wingers, everything is Bush's fault, separation of church and state to mean the exclusion of Christianity and so on. People form opinions on sound bites of less than 30 seconds. Perhaps the FDA is mandating additives to the food to make the entire nation ADD. Rewriting history to exclude vitally important issues of why what was done and hiding the excluded parts for those of learning age forced into the government education centers of propaganda. 

If you dare disagree your depicted as a bigot or worse. If that doesn't work, there are so many laws and regulations on the books that anyone who isn't stopped by plan A gets the full weight of government prosecution for violating anything they can find (plan B) which is easy because knowing or not we are all in violation of a multiple number of things at any given moment. 

Defining everyone in groups makes it easy to pit one or more against the other and only show and promote ideas and events you want everyone to see and squelch those you do not want anyone to see. At least that is the rough idea. Transforming imagined racism into real racism is a neat trick with the actual effect of reverse racism.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I see a common recurring theme going on here in just about every thread, the dam government getting into everyone business and screwing up everything. I wonder how the people could remedy this problem?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I just read about this in the paper. That report said the two white guys were about to go into the waffle house, when some guy told them they probably shouldnt go in because there were a group of black guys in there who were upset about the Fergusen case. 
The two did go in, and got into an arguement, then left and stopped an an IHOP. They had been followed there and that's where the fight happened.
Oddly tho, the newspaper did'nt say anything about the guy being a Vet.
I do think we're going to see more of this before it's over.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> So much for equal protection under the law.


You don't understand. It is equal, separate but equal. One law for US and no laws to be enforced for them.

What's not to understand? Just Like the Dark Continent


----------

